# JBR or Green Community for a family with young children



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

For a family with 2 young children, which is a better place to live - JBR or Green Community?. I have already ruled out Springs and I work in Media City. I like the proximity to the beach and the walk, there are great restaurants and the view is spectacular but I am not sure if it is a good place for children. 

I also went to the Green community to look around and noticed lots of families with young children live there. This is a good attraction for me so i am torn in between the two areas. 



Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Personally? JBR, it has everything there you could want.

Problem with Villa communities is that you rarely see your next door neighbours, whereas if you go to the beach parks etc. there's loads more opportunities to meet people.

Dunno about schools mind you.

Amso shops etc are easier to get to at JBR - walk - as opposed to most areas of GC.

Just my thought!


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

having lived in the meadows we had great neighbours in our cul de sac. Sadly we've all left the country but it was like the UN where we lived and we all had great fun.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Andycapp is right, JBR does have everything you could ever want. As long as you dont have 2 young kids. That is not a good place for a family. Kids need a place to run around and have fun, ride bikes, play at playgrounds, ect...
The newer green community where I am located is called the west. Its where all the large villas and bungalows are. Just about everyone that lives here has kids. There are playgrounds and swimming pools everywhere, kids riding bikes, its just a great place to raise a child. The school that most send thier children to is about 5 minutes from the community and is call Greenfield community school. Its a very good school, and got good marks for the uae. 
There are 2 grocery stores with in 3 minutes from the community. Spinnys and choithrams. Tons of restraunts and a small mall. Plenty of doctor offices and dentist offices, along with a few vet clinics if you have animals. 
If you are a club person then yes you will have to make a drive into dubai. ITs not a big deal though. From green community to get to say karama only takes 25 minutes. To get to jbr only takes 10 mins. 

If you have any more questions about the community feel free to pm me or ask here.
Trust me, your best bet is green community west.


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

Definately agree that the communities that kids can be kids at are the best. If normal for your family are bikes, pools, dogs, walks etc then you should look at places such as these. 

If you don't mind me asking what school is located in the Green Community and what are the going rates for 3-4 bedroom villas? we'll be heading back in July/august.

thanks! MM


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

greenfield community school k-12
daughter is in 2nd grade school fee is 42,000 just to give an idea of costs

min is 4 bedroom in villas and going rate for that is about 235,000

I have a two story bungalow that is 8000 sqft 6 bedrooms and I rent that for 365,000
I prefer the 1 story as there are more windows to allow more natrual light in. And its large enough at 4500sqft.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you ruled out all other areas? There are others that would be suitable for a family.

-


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Thanks to all that responded to this thread. Based on your comments, i will get a place at the Green Community and will let you know how I get on. I have an appointment next week to check out Greenfield Community school for my older one. Unfortunately, the children's garden is full and I don't know where to send my three year old. Is there any other good nursery at the community? Someone mentioned Al worood, does anyone know anything about that school?



Thanks


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

YES al worood is good nursery. my LO goes there, and other kids from community. their number048859418


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

235k!!!

3 BR springs villas are going for 120k with similar (but smaller) layout, parks, pools, kids everywhere. Annoying speed humps and roadworks though.

Good for western expat families with 2 or less children.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

titirangi said:


> 235k!!!
> 
> 3 BR springs villas are going for 120k with similar (but smaller) layout, parks, pools, kids everywhere. Annoying speed humps and roadworks though.
> 
> Good for western expat families with 2 or less children.


The Springs villas are very small though and those in the Green Community are generally much larger and not so uniform.

I really think The Springs is the dullest looking area in Dubai. Every street looks identical.

-


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The Springs villas are very small though and those in the Green Community are generally much larger and not so uniform.
> 
> I really think The Springs is the dullest looking area in Dubai. Every street looks identical.
> 
> -


It is dull, but putting a hundred grand back in your pocket makes the pain go away pretty damn quick! but hey if you ok dropping an extra hundy for buigger rooms and less uniformity then power to you.

Back in NZ a hundy goes a long long way, esp in times like this, all relative I guess.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

titirangi said:


> It is dull, but putting a hundred grand back in your pocket makes the pain go away pretty damn quick! but hey if you ok dropping an extra hundy for buigger rooms and less uniformity then power to you.
> 
> Back in NZ a hundy goes a long long way, esp in times like this, all relative I guess.


No need to get defensive! I don't live in the Green Community. I live in what I consider to be a much nicer area than both of them, but each to their own. I just hate the Stepford feel of The Springs.

-


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Funny you mention stepford, when we were viewing springs few weeks back, without thinking about it started whistling the ticky tacky song from weeds!

but hey, for a hundy I can live with ticky tacky. At least there are kids having a laugh and other like minded western expats about.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh and BTW, you do a great selfless job moderating here Elph, no harm meant. Tanks for your efforts keeping the forum alive.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

titirangi said:


> Funny you mention stepford, when we were viewing springs few weeks back, without thinking about it started whistling the ticky tacky song from weeds!
> 
> but hey, for a hundy I can live with ticky tacky. At least there are kids having a laugh and other like minded western expats about.


Like-minded? They all think it's Stepford too??  

-


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

yep, differences between cultures interesting and enriching, also nice to be around folk from home or similar. chat about weather, politics, news, sports teams etc - it provides you with a link to home. bumped into loads kiwis and aussies in there!

and yes, everyone thinks its stepford but hey its not like own the place, only there for a year or two then moving on, as you do over here it seems.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will find expats in other areas.  Although many expats have actually bought property in The Springs.

Some people only manage a year or two here, but others of us are here for the long term. In that situation it's rather more important to be living somewhere nice that feels like home. 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

There is no comparing the two, green community and the springs. ITs like apples to oranges. Totally diffrent class of living. Like comparing a toyota prado to a land rover, you just cant do it.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm a real estate agent (groan) and one of my areas is the Green Community so obviously, I'm a bit biased!! But, honestly - and I *do* do honest (there are a few of us who do) - it really is possibly _the_ best community for families. Echoing previous comments - the shops, restaurants, schools and other facilities are fantastic. Above all though, the communities are beautifully landscaped and the parks attract families and cyclists - you will get to meet plenty of other people.


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

I just wanted to share this and send a thank you...

spoke with greenfield community school last night and they were very very nice. My husband and I both got a very good feeling just from the first phone call. thanks for the name of the school and the rental info.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

movinmary said:


> I just wanted to share this and send a thank you...
> 
> spoke with greenfield community school last night and they were very very nice. My husband and I both got a very good feeling just from the first phone call. thanks for the name of the school and the rental info.


yeah they are great. Did you talk to mrs gill? She is head of addmissions. You made a good decision:clap2:


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

MAW0504 said:


> I'm a real estate agent (groan) and one of my areas is the Green Community so obviously, I'm a bit biased!! But, honestly - and I *do* do honest (there are a few of us who do) - it really is possibly _the_ best community for families. Echoing previous comments - the shops, restaurants, schools and other facilities are fantastic. Above all though, the communities are beautifully landscaped and the parks attract families and cyclists - you will get to meet plenty of other people.


Hi,

I am on the hunt for rental property at present for a future move. can you PM me your details.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm completely unbiased on this, as my family are all grown up and I'm here as a single female. I'm met several mums who live in The Green Community and have children at Greenfields, and they all *love* it. I've not been out there, but from their comments it sounds like a _great_ place for a family.
In my opinion, children need space to run around within their own home, so a villa with a garden outweighs an apartment with views every time. I know many families live in apartments and we're all free to do what suits us best - just my own opinion 

Anna
StageAbility


----------

